# Super dwarf retics



## ballpython2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Can someone please (if anyone has any) put some pictures on this  thread  of their  juvenile/sub adult/ adult super recticulated python or even just  a  regulat dwarf reticulated python?

I'm not sure if there is an actually "super" dwarf retic, i might just have made  the super one up by accident lol.

I love the retic  look but im not sure if if i can handle one, well I know for sure I cant handle a regular adult one by my self but i might able to do a "super" dwarf or a regular dwarf one...Maybe 

and also if you could tell me about the temperment on a dwarf one that would be great too thanks  alot.


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 2, 2010)

ballpython2 said:


> Can someone please (if anyone has any) put some pictures on this  thread  of their  juvenile/sub adult/ adult super recticulated python or even just  a  regulat dwarf reticulated python?
> 
> I'm not sure if there is an actually "super" dwarf retic, i might just have made  the super one up by accident lol.
> 
> ...


There IS a Super Dwarf Retic, actually.  I used to have one, but I sold him.  He was at least six years old, a proven breeder, and just five feet long, roughly the size of an adult Black Rat Snake.  There are several breeders working with these, but they aren't cheap at all.  The so-called "Dwarf" Retics, like the Jampeas, can actually still reach lengths of up to 13-16 feet-small by Retic standards, but still a lot of snake.  Many of the "Dwarf" island subspecies are not as boldly patterned and colored as the mainland Retics, either.

pitbulllady


----------



## ballpython2 (Feb 2, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> There IS a Super Dwarf Retic, actually.  I used to have one, but I sold him.  He was at least six years old, a proven breeder, and just five feet long, roughly the size of an adult Black Rat Snake.  There are several breeders working with these, but they aren't cheap at all.  The so-called "Dwarf" Retics, like the Jampeas, can actually still reach lengths of up to 13-16 feet-small by Retic standards, but still a lot of snake.  Many of the "Dwarf" island subspecies are not as boldly patterned and colored as the mainland Retics, either.
> 
> pitbulllady


 16 feet  thats roughly snake weight of  a minimum of  150 lbs correct?

Why did you sell  yours?

Did it ever bite you?


----------



## pitbulllady (Feb 2, 2010)

ballpython2 said:


> 16 feet  thats roughly snake weight of  a minimum of  150 lbs correct?
> 
> Why did you sell  yours?
> 
> Did it ever bite you?


Retics tend to be a lot more of a slender-built snake than Burms, so a 16-foot Retic wouldn't weigh anywhere near 150 pounds unless it was horribly fat.  Still, they are a lot FASTER than Burms, and many Retics, even the "tame" ones, can have those "moments" when they just seem to be having a "mood swing". I had a 14-foot Bali, which DID bite me, in the face, actually, but I was still able to pick her up when she allowed it, but I have to really struggle to pick up a Burm of that same length.  Retics are more arboreal than Burms for the most part, hence the lighter build.

Mine never bit me, and was actually not aggressive at all.  I just needed the money, that's all.  I had to pay for a table at a show where I was vending, and it was a slow weekend.  Someone made me an offer, and I had to take it.  I really had no plans to breed him, since I just prefer live-bearing snakes, so I sold him.  It was really more of a financial decision that unfortunately a lot of us have had to make recently and will probably be faced with more than once.

pitbulllady


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 2, 2010)

This shows a couple of adult Dwarf Retics.
http://www.a1pythons.com/info_dwarf_retics.html


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a female 50% superdwarf 100% het albino.  She's already two years old and is about 4 feet and skinnier than a carpet python.  Super dwarfs are the real thing and stay SMALL.  On a side note, big snakes are nothing to be afraid of.  It's the same thing as keeping T's, just don't be dumb.  They can be very calm, docile and easily handles creatures.

Oh, and retics need external heat, just like all pythons.


----------

